# Aires



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Found this site,take a look maybe some use to people going france http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*great link*

thanx bauldy
just put a link to my desktop.we only use aires when in france .ill get my translator out helps when i get stuck.i should have learnt french at school i never thought i would need it 25 years later lol

regards t.c.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks from us as well, bookmarked for now but will look at it in more depth before we sail on Wednesday - Wehey


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks from us too Bauldy

just had a quick browse of it, looks good.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello


Thanks for the link. Will be useful if we do eventually make France 


Motorhomer


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Thanks one of the better sites found it very useful will use it this year,Paul


----------



## billnhelen (May 10, 2005)

*aires*

Bauldy,
Good site....found another...en anglais..www.eurocampingcar.com/uk/
Bill


----------

